# The Rose City: Portland



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

After spending four days exploring Seattle earlier this spring (photo thread here), I hopped on Amtrak at Seattle’s King Street station and headed south to Portland. Despite the thread title, I didn't get any photos of roses. While I’d previously spent a very brief day & a half in Seattle in the late fall of 2006, I’d never been to Portland. Rather than taking the Cascades train, I actually took the Coast Starlight as the timing of departure was more convenient. While it was slightly slower than Cascades trains, it was still a worthwhile trip. I arrived in Portland early Sunday afternoon, quickly went to my hotel to drop my bags off, and proceeded to promptly start walking through downtown toward Northwest Portland. 














































Near Portland State University. I like this area with its many trees, the streetcar, and especially the presumably older highrises updated to reflect design aesthetics popular to the Pacific Northwest. I’d love to see some of Chicago’s old ugly lakefront highrises built in the 60s updated as well.






















































Making my way into Northwest Portland
























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Heading from Northwest Portland into the Pearl District. Uh oh, looks like someone wasn’t paying attention to the road while driving.

































































































































































































































The sun finally made an off & on appearance on Tuesday, which was my last full day in Portland. Unfortunately it rained non-stop the previous day, which prevented me from being able to photograph areas east of the Willamette. I had planned on spending the entire day on that side of the river, but there wasn’t a dry moment from sunrise to sunset. Since I finally had some sunshine, I opted to walk around downtown and check out the South Waterfront.




































































































































































































































































































































Down in the South Waterfront area.





















































































































































































































































































































































































































Onto the campus of Portland State University




































I had pizza all three days in Portland… twice from Hotlips. It was pretty good!













































The all day rain event on Monday put a damper on my intentions for a much more neighborhood intensive photo tour since it had been my intention to spend the entire day wandering around neighborhoods east of the Willamette. Hopefully I’ll be able to check out those areas, as well as North Portland, and some of the main suburbs connected by MAX light rail, whenever I’m able to make it back to Portland for another visit.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photos, nice town


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice, I will definitely visit one of these days. I like the ambiance.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Doesn't look too bad at all! I like the tram/light rail and the paving around it.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice indeed....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

what an attractive city! Nice photos.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great shots of Portland! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice coverage of the city.
there are some parts that look like Seattle.
This city is on my list to visit.
and thanks for the good job.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Great pics.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Great set of photos looks very clean.


----------



## HighRizer92 (Sep 19, 2008)

very nice city and pictures!


----------



## lafreak84 (Oct 26, 2010)

Just WOW! Portland is now one of my favorites! Beautiful, clean and looks very warm/friendly. On some pictures it looks like a European city. Please post more. Too bad it's not closer to the sea.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

I like it!!! The city is perfect, clean, colorful, modern!!!!


----------



## mariano_mza (Jul 15, 2007)

Amazing Portland, I always said that is one of my favorites city in the world. Post more pictures.



lafreak84 said:


> Just WOW! Portland is now one of my favorites! Beautiful, clean and looks very warm/friendly. On some pictures it looks like a European city. Please post more. Too bad it's not closer to the sea.


It's not near the sea, but is very much connected.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Every one is loving Portland and until now i hadnt idea why is that?
Judging from those pics - it's pretty cool town!
But here:









the purple and pink! OMG! Horrible! ahahh


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Oooh, Portland looks very nice! I'd love to visit. It has a very East Coast vibe if you don't mind me saying so


----------



## bennyboo (Jun 5, 2010)

portland is so cool. i think it has quite an oregon vibe if you ask me


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Basing on the photos posted here at Skyscrapercity, I'll visit Portland but I won't say the same for Seattle.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

The best threadh about Portland that i saw:drool:


----------



## mariano_mza (Jul 15, 2007)

PLEASEEE MORE UPDATES..


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Great photos ! I will be visiting Portland in January so this was a nice introduction to the city for me!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Never seen a thread of Portland and I´m amazed. Such a beautiful city!


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

AWesome pics! Love Portland


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Let's not forget the most important thing about Portland and Oregon people which is no sales tax. 

I got my Ipad 2 in Portland for just $499 :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

would love to see more updates please....


----------



## 58rhodes (Mar 24, 2015)

awesome--the best Portland photo thread Ive ever seen


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed really good, very nice photos about Portland


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool shots of this rarely seen city. It looks clean and tidy!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Seems to be a fastly developing city with a nice character.


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm from New York City but Portland, OR looks like a city I would like to live someday!!


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Amazing photos of Portland!!!
Great job!!!


----------



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks! Glad you enjoyed them


----------



## lsg97 (Jan 3, 2015)

Portland looks amazing. The pictures give the impression that it's quite the walkable city (at least by US standards) and they have quite a European vibe to them. Definitely a place I could imagine myself living at one day


----------

